# $40 Stila set at Ulta



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone buying the $40 Stila set at Ulta? 

The Best Of Stila Set includes a 1.7 Oz. Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15, Stila Convertible Eye Color (Onyx), Stila Major Lash Mascara, Stila Lip Glaze (Brown Sugar), Stila Eye Shadow Kitten, and Stila Convertible Color 
Dual Lip and Cheek Cream (Peony).


----------



## liv (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Anyone buying the $40 Stila set at Ulta? 

The Best Of Stila Set includes a 1.7 Oz. Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15, Stila Convertible Eye Color (Onyx), Stila Major Lash Mascara, Stila Lip Glaze (Brown Sugar), Stila Eye Shadow Kitten, and Stila Convertible Color 
Dual Lip and Cheek Cream (Peony)._

 
I saw this on their site last week or so, and I'm having a hard time resisting!  I have been wanting Kitten, and I love the Convertible Colors (and Peonies are my favorite flowers).  If its still at my Ulta when I get paid next week.  It's mine.  Muahaha.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Anyone buying the $40 Stila set at Ulta? 

The Best Of Stila Set includes a 1.7 Oz. Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15, Stila Convertible Eye Color (Onyx), Stila Major Lash Mascara, Stila Lip Glaze (Brown Sugar), Stila Eye Shadow Kitten, and Stila Convertible Color 
Dual Lip and Cheek Cream (Peony)._

 
Imho it's a great deal.  If I didn't own most of what's in it already, I'd be all over it!


----------



## the_katester (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought two, one for a backup.


----------



## shortcake (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought this last week, I can't believe Stila is at Ulta now! It's a great value and all the products are full size!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 3, 2008)

i bought it and still waiting for it..i just bought it cuz i loved the box lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 7, 2008)

I got this set!  The little pink cardboard can/box that it comes in is too cute!  It's a great deal since the Illuminating Moisturizer alone is worth $32 and it comes full size in the set.  Heck, all the other items are full size--this was really too good to pass up.

If you are undecided, I would think of getting one soon.  I bought mine last Friday when the display was pretty full, and by Monday they had only 2 left.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought this and I'm swapping three of the items.


----------



## Anachronism86 (Feb 16, 2008)

This set made me a Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer addict. Well really, it made me a stila addict. Period.


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

agreed! i love the stila set! and its such a good deal for $40 for all the things in full size!


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 1, 2008)

How often does Stila put out these "best of" sets? I missed out on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just starting to get back into Stila and am realizing how much I loved it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_How often does Stila put out these "best of" sets? I missed out on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just starting to get back into Stila and am realizing how much I loved it!_

 
They still have this at my Ulta.


----------



## cb2live (May 5, 2008)

Any chance that they still have it at your Ulta or that anybody is aware of where I might get it? I just came acorss it lately and Ulta does not have it on their website anymore.....


----------



## tendresse (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cb2live* 

 
_Any chance that they still have it at your Ulta or that anybody is aware of where I might get it? I just came acorss it lately and Ulta does not have it on their website anymore....._

 
My Ulta still has this, I was just there yesterday.


----------



## M.I.A. (Dec 13, 2008)

so i have a brand new set STILL IN THE WRAPPING and i was wondering if some one would like to buy it from me?

ill sell it for $30 and figure out the shipping later


----------

